# Qualifications?



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am attempting to change careers into LE, and I am wondering if having a prior background in computers is at all appealing to PD's?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes. Computer crimes, forensic computer analysis, setting up police department networks. etc...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Thefact that you can use a computer is often attractive, LOL... There are so many 'older' PO's that can barely use them.... and they often respond with:
"This computer is stupid !" :shock:


----------

